# New Tegu



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I just got my new Argentine Red Tegu two days ago and he is amazing! He has been eating great and has an awsome disposition. I have previously owned a columbian gold tegu which had turned me off from Tegus all together for a few years until i recently discovered the Argentine's.

I was wondering if it is ok to feed a hatchling banannas, grapefruit, mango or if i should stick to crickets, pinkies, and hard boiled eggs for the first few months.

Pictures soon to come

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

You can offer him most any thing you want .. My hatch ling likes pinkies turkey and liver . He took a bite of plumb once .. By all means give him as varied a diet as you can But make sure he gets lots of meat and calcium powder . At least a couple of pinkies a week ... You could do the bug thing if you want or have some for a different lizard. I didnt .


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, the hatchlings need a lot of protein to support they're RAPIDLY growing body, so pinkies twice a week, ground turkey, chicken hearts and gizzards, chicken and beef liver, tilapia, salmon... all of this is good as a regular diet (just be sure to offer variety, rather than just one thing every day). If you can get them to eat fruits (like blackberries, blueberries, or cantaloupe; they seem to like sweeter fruits) that's great, but stay away from giving them bananas too often... they're too high in potassium, which could cause serious health problems for your little guy. As a once-in-a-while treat though, it'll be fine. Same thing for eggs too. Once a week is fine, but I've been warned off of feeding them eggs more often than that. Make SURE you dust everything with a good calcium powder.


----------



## Nessie (Oct 17, 2010)

If you can get your tegu eating fruit early on then that is great! It has been said that Reds require more fruit for better sheds but some will dissagree but I think everyone will agree that variety is the key and the older the Tegu gets the harder it may be to get him to eat his fruits and veggies. Everyday I offer my Tegu his meat ( hoppers, ground turkey or chicken, chicken hearts and gizards, hard boiled egg, fresh fish) not all at once usually two meats and a side of red grapes. He will eat kiwi once in a blue moon, he has eaten banana once ( don't overdue it) but I have offered him raspberries, strawberries, peaches, mangos but so far he really only eats his grapes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input!

When you feed your tegu ground turkey should it be cooked or raw?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Raw. All meats and meat products should be raw.


----------

